# Power Compacts: Square Pin Vs. Straight Pin



## biosci (Jul 31, 2005)

Does anyone here find any 'real' differences between the two? The only one I'm seeing right now is that the square pin PC's support the SunPaq Dual Daylight bulbs and 8800K bulbs.

Anyone else? Also, I forget which one was the Euro vs Japanese style too..  

Mike


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have one square pin, and the rest are straight. I haven't noticed a bit of difference aside from the fact that the square pin aren't always as easy to find in your favorite spectrum.
I _think_ the square pin are Euro.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I believe that straight pin is more widely used then square pin. Both Coralife & JBJ fixtures use the straight pin PC bulbs.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

The square pin is the Japanese style, while the straight pin is the European style. There are no differences between the two in terms of performance. The straight pin design bulbs are easier to come by.


----------



## biosci (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

So it breaks down as follows:

Square Pin
Japanese
Has all the Dual-type bulbs
Orbit

Straight Pin:
Easier to Find
Euro
Coralife


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Can you just change the socket? Are the ballasts the same?

jB


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes the sockets can be changed, the ballasts will also be the same. The only difference is pin orientation.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice!! Now all that needs to happen is GE bulbs in 96watts!!!

jB


----------

